

Introducing Yelp Platform Transactions Made Easy, Directly Through Yelp - ohadfrankfurt
http://officialblog.yelp.com/2013/07/yelp-connects-people-with-great-local-businesses-giving-users-plenty-of-information-to-make-spending-decisions-and-allow.html

======
afreak
> We’ll be rolling out Yelp Platform category by category, beginning today
> with food delivery and pickup. Starting now, people can order food directly
> from a select number of restaurants supported by delivery.com and Eat24,
> like NYC's Harry's Italian Pizza Bar and Layaly Mediterranean Grill in SF.
> Eventually, consumers will be able to order whatever meal they’re craving
> for delivery or pickup at thousands of local restaurants across the US,
> directly from those businesses’ Yelp listings.

So here's a question: will Yelp reviews start to become weighted towards being
more positive if they use this service?

------
matznerd
Do you guys think this will create a conflict of interest? Kind of like the
conflicts they already have with advertisers and positive reviews and non-
advertisers and negative reviews?

